

Tell HN: TelAviv meetup next week  - Murkin

HackerNews TelAviv meetup next week.<p>13/4/2010 - 8:30pm - LoveEAT (top floor), Nehalat Benyamin 3, TelAviv<p>Details @ FB event page: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=106386552725158<p>See you all there
======
Murkin
Clickable: <http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=106386552725158>

